# os2 or non-os2



## gaimer (Aug 26, 2000)

I thought I fixed my new computer with a sblive.I merely patched it.I play games.they take alot of memory.I didn't clik on os2 in the bios for ram greater than 64m.The options were os2_non-os2.I didn't know what os2 was so I left it at the default of non-os2.The game crashes quit when I disabled 'HIMEMSYSTEM' and 'EMM386' as a recomendation in one of my bundled games.Those sounded like memory managers to me so I looked in my bios and clicked-os2 for ram greater than 64m.Then I reenabled the drivers.I feel so dumb!Does anyone know where I can go on the internet to learn all of these little things that I don't know? I need a crash course in dos too. I'm tired of teaching myself by screwing things up and then fixing them. So here's the question-is os2=win95 with some kind of patch and all newer versions of windows?


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

OS2 is IBM's operating system. Different animal from Windows. Sometimes uses completely different file system known as HPFS. OSR2 is the latest version of Win 95.


----------



## phobiussno (Nov 21, 1999)

ETS already fielded the OS2 question.
As for your himem.sys and emm386, I don't personally recommend fooling with them until you have done a little research (even if someone does recommend it)...However, you will soon find that you will learn the most (in the quickest manner also) by making mistakes and having to correct them yourself..As for good sites, (I don't have any bookmarked) you may wish to bookmark a search engine or two (I use dogpile and hotbot mostly). Whenever you need info. then plug in the keyword like himem.sys and have at it...Others will have some recommended sites to probably give to you...(You also have this board, BTW, with GodAdmin only knows, how many diverse professionals)..BOL


----------



## gaimer (Aug 26, 2000)

Yeah- I'm so dumb I got os2 and osr2 confused!Thanks for straightening that up.Now that the bios is correctly configured my tbird 700 runs real stable.I even run the fsb at 104mhz now and never go over 100*f on the cpu temp. Thanks!!! ps-are win98 and win me and 2000 considered osr2 also?

[This message has been edited by gaimer (edited 09-26-2000).]


----------



## phobiussno (Nov 21, 1999)

No OSR2 is different from the others...However, you ever notice that approx. every 2-5 the papers have a story indicating that wine in moderation is good for you and they trump it up like it's a new discovery? Or how every 2-5 the papers mention how eating overcooked meat contributes to cancer but they change the portion about overcooked (sometimes undercooked or even medium) and once again act like it's a new discovery? Now think about marketing and the years these releases are put out (note first they send out the upgrade and wait until they've milked that one for everything)...And people wonder about morality...hehehe...Pay attention to the new world you've entered as it is no different from the norm...


----------

